# Bought an SJ623E For Light Duty



## craquer (Dec 14, 2014)

Picked up an SJ623E for backyard and side yard duty. Backyard to get access to a hot tub & clothes dryer exhaust, side yard is for secondary emergency exit out of the house and clearing the natural gas intakes/exhausts & air exchanger intake/exhaust. Happy with it so far, it works a lot better than I thought it would, although the neighbour spied me and probably thought I was a little bit loopy. As mentioned before slow and steady, let the RPM's have time to do the work. Will provide updates if there are any issues or if happiness persists.

EDIT: It’s the 18” 15A model, so SJ623E. Can’t edit the title, sorry.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

craquer said:


> Picked up an SJ623E for backyard and side yard duty.


Nice! I like the light right up front, and that's a much more serious auger than the plastic one on my little SJ615E.


craquer said:


> EDIT: It’s the 18” 15A model, so SJ623E. Can’t edit the title, sorry.


Click Edit and then click Go Advanced; then you can edit the title, but it only affects the post, not the thread.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

EDIT: It’s the 18” 15A model, so SJ623E. Can’t edit the title, sorry.[/QUOTE]


Done :thumbsup:


.


----------



## craquer (Dec 14, 2014)

Tried it out on the driveway this morning, we received a decent dumping here in Ottawa, ON. It works well enough, however the snow was light powder, and there wasn't an EOD snowbank left by the plow yet (it has no issues doing the backyard and side yard).

However, as was either mentioned here or on the Amazon/Snow Joe reviews, the screw for the chute rotation mechanism down at the body of the unit unthreaded itself. I'll have to get some Loctite to secure that in place.


----------

